# Oldest Watch Day.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How about making tomorrow the day you wear your oldest watch? Not how long you've had it but the age of the watch.

I think this is my oldest watch, it's from the 1950's as far as I know.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a beauty Stan









Nice idea too. It's not quite tomorrow yet, and I'm not sure exactly which one is my oldest watch but, as you may be able to see by the square mark on my wrist, I've changed the Ventura for this Ravella







Probably 1940's.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> That's a beauty Stan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm totally stumpted as to what is my oldest watch. I don't own a vintage watch. I used to, but gave it to my dad for his 50th.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

good idea Stan I'll have to have a think as to what my oldest is.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mine is my 1940's Mil Elgin









And no John,no pictures of it yet


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Then one day can we have a most modern watch day?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry Paul,

I didn't mean this thread to exclude people who don't have any old ones.









No offence.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no matter how new you watches are Paul one of them must be older than the rest! Doesbn't have to be vintage


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You're on Stan but then we have to have a 'newest' day sometime. Most of mine aren't that old.

But this it is @ 30 years at a guess.










I've just been at the library to get this pic. There is some collection of Accutrons there now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This one; somewhere around 1955.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

DavidH said:


> You're on Stan but then we have to have a 'newest' day sometime.


 That's fine with me David.









Problem is my newest watch is a bit red and always upsets a few people.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Sorry Paul,
> 
> I didn't mean this thread to exclude people who don't have any old ones.
> 
> ...


 Oh no worry you silly bugger.

Just saying what I wear won't be that old!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll wear the Rolex for you Paul, if you like.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I'll wear the Rolex for you Paul, if you like.


 If you come over here, fine


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll be there by morning.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I'll be there by morning.


 Don't wake me up too early. I've been on the vodka.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll sit in the car 'til noon.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OK. I may get up earlier. I'll keep a look out


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hope we don't get a frost.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Hope we don't get a frost.


 OK then Knock when you get cold. Being a stanger you can run round the lounge for a while to avoid my dog


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Never had a problem with dogs, when I was very young I would run up to any dog in the street and hug it. Even the strays, never got bitten once.

It's a standing joke with Shorty, every place we go that has a cat or dog they end up on my lap.

Maybe it's a curse, but I have never thought so.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nothing too old for me, it would have to be one of these.









You should have seen the wife's face when I told her it was "old watch Sunday"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

I like the one top center.









I also like the idea of "old watch Sunday".









On Sunday I'm not at work and so don't stand the risk of harming an older watch, if I wash the car I can take the watch of, etc.

Sunday seems a good day to wear our older and often less "tough" watches.

We should respect our "senior citizens" but we should have the honour of wearing them also.

A "vintage" Sunday seems a cool idea to me.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

A 7 y.o. Tissot Seastar is the only vintage I have.







Unfortunately the clasp is not working anymore.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

7 years old is vintage for many people Adrian, I know people who ditch a quartz watch when the battery packs in.









Why buy a watch if you can't be bothered to take care of it?

Maybe the don't deserve a watch?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Early 20's I think


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Lovely Elgin









My favourite US watchmaker







Mine is very battered,but the movement is in great shape and finished to a very high standard.These old US makes are very good value for money as most have very good movements in them,as good as Swiss stuff without a doubt,IMO.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Trench watch, 1916. fred


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Beauty Fred, looks mint. I'm currently up to my eyes in fiber glass insulation so no watch!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

This silver case Longines from 1917.

Fred beat me by a year!


----------



## el-doge (Dec 27, 2004)

My oldest watch is this Charles Nicolet (caliber Landeron 48).

Years 1945/1948


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I managed to fix the clasp







and I'm wearing her right now!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is mine; also first vintage watch I ever bought; but never worn anymore...it really is too small but the Cal. 330 movement is a work of art...as are all early Gruens IMHO.

*Gruen Curvex Sentinel Cal. 330 from late 1930's / early 1940's*










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some stunning watches in this post, very nice.

Thanks lads.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

A bit late.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think my oldest is this September 1970 Bullhead....3 months younger than me...


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Liked the idea of this oldest watch day, more of a week by now!

Couldn't find a picture but this one I've posted before. Don't know how old but should be my oldest one about. 60's maybe, 50's?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wore a very tatty NovOris whatever that is, Jase has seen it, I'll pic it when I get time, no idea how old it is.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

From 1925


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got half an hour free to take a pic, as you can see the whole case has virtually lost it's chrome. It runs about 20 mins fast in a day, 1st time I've actually wore it so good call Stan!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very simple unjeweled movement.

btw Chris love the smiths.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A little late but here is my oldest watch.

Sorry for the pic,need practice


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexR said:


> A little late but here is my oldest watch.
> 
> Sorry for the pic,need practice


 You finally got a camera, Alex?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sort of Paul.

The wife bought Jot's off the forum,more for work really,but I have sort of borrowed it


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

had to find a new picture hosting site bit of a test hope it works


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.....well I can see it can anybody else please? ,its an old foreigin looking key wound pocket watch from 1895


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I see it now,could not a minute ago


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

thanks Alex ,I hope this new picture hosting site wont go tits up like the last site I found


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I can see it. Very nice. Is it a silver case?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

21;12 and it's still there Rod. How old do you reckon it is?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...oh good thanks chaps looks like im back in bizznes with the photos, that pocket watch is 110 years old







still goin too ! its silver cased and lovely bet it could tell some stories eh?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice.

Looks(design wise) like one my mum has. Lager though - yours that is.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Lager though - yours that is.










....ooooo I say thank you kind sir.....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Lager though - yours that is.
> ...


 You're welcome


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, dunno about about anybody else, but I like the "Vintage Sunday" idea so much I'm going to continue with it. I've got too many old(ish) watches that never seem to to get worn so this gives me a perfect opportunity to give them a day out









Not quite Sunday yet but I've just cranked up this old one (started on first wind) and changed the gold fixoflex bracelet for a nice lizard style leather strap:

*OSCO 15-jewel*










No idea how old it is. The 15-jewels, sub-seconds dial 30mm case width and 16mm lugs make me think 1940's but the dial design suggests 50's or 60's to me. Who knows


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Rich, vintage for Sunday it is then.









I'm going out tonight so I'm going to wear the Rado but tomorrow I've got a mind to wear this.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Go on then, i'll join in, fred


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Airman Special (17j AS1701)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

working tomorrow, do I take the vintage poljot instead of the seiko for a change if I promise myself to look after her?


----------

